# It's official!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm getting my Z7 next week! Ordered an all camo Z7 with 70# imbs and a 25" draw, it will cost me $740 but the good thing is that I only need to buy a sight and a peep sight for the bow and I'll be good, the somewhat not so good news is that I am selling my Switchback since if I didn't I wouldn't have the $$$ to buy the Z7 and all that I need for it, I am selling my Switchback to a friend from church with the sight for $425. I won't be mad at myself later for selling it because when I shoot the Z7 I will definitely not be mad, anyways, I really don't need to bows and the only time I would like having the Switchback as well is if something messes up with the Z7 to where I coudn't shoot it with out taking it to an archery shop for work done to it, but Lord willingly nothing like that will happen or happen alot. Anyways I'm so excited it's almost all I can think about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will definitely post pics of it when I can.
Clint


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you will probably need new arrows too, depends on what the z7 tunes with.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

70# how old are you? just wondering im not saying you did anything wrong


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats awesome!!! up here it costs $1000 for the Z7 bare bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 14 going to be 15 this year, and I'm pretty sure my arrows will do good, I checked the Easton arrow chart and for the draw weight and length that I have and with the grain of tip I'm using I should be pretty fine with the 400's. I can't wait until I get to shoot my Z7.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm 14 going to be 15 this year, and I'm pretty sure my arrows will do good, I checked the Easton arrow chart and for the draw weight and length that I have and with the grain of tip I'm using I should be pretty fine with the 400's. I can't wait until I get to shoot my Z7.


Just saying that you might need to. 

My 60lb alphaburner likes a 340 spine better than a 400 spine or a 350 spine. Easton says it should be good with a 400 spine.... I'm just saying that you may need to

If your draw is right on 25" you may have a little trouble with it backed out since it lengthens the draw...

Any how, post pics when you get it and i hope you like it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I ordered my #70 Blacked Out Z7 last week.

AK13


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Just saying that you might need to.
> 
> My 60lb alphaburner likes a 340 spine better than a 400 spine or a 350 spine. Easton says it should be good with a 400 spine.... I'm just saying that you may need to
> 
> ...


Sure will, I will hopefully have the bow cranked up to about 63#-65# since I have been cranking up the poundage on my Switchback when I had it and will be shooting about a 55# longbow of my grandfathers this week when I'm up there at his house in Georgia and will hold it back for a little to help with my shoulder muscles more since it did make a bit of difference when I got back from there this week and went to shoot my Switchback before I left again. And my Switchback was probably at 63#-64# and I could have cranked it up a pound or so and had been very comfortable.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the call that the 25" cam will be here tomorrow and then they'll put it on a Z7 at their shop and I will then get it set up and will officially have a Z7! I decided to get a Viper Diamondback sight for it since they have tons of them and seem to be really nice.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I got the call that the 25" cam will be here tomorrow and then they'll put it on a Z7 at their shop and I will then get it set up and will officially have a Z7! I decided to get a Viper Diamondback sight for it since they have tons of them and seem to be really nice.


Good to hear, can't wait to see it. Are you going to get it decked out with some new strings right away? :darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> Good to hear, can't wait to see it. Are you going to get it decked out with some new strings right away? :darkbeer:


I would but it will have to have the red and brown strings on it for a little bit because the bow press we have can't press the Z7 it could barely press my Switchback so we're going to get a bowpress here in a little while and then I'll order a Wicked 1 String in Wicked 1 Blend that is Flo green and black with all Flo green serving.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my Z7 yesterday. WOW! This bow is so sweet shooting, no hand shock or vibration and super quiet, I mean a world's difference in sound between the Z7 and my Switchback. It seems as if I'm more impressed with how quiet it was compared to how dead in hand it is but I'm just really impressed with the silence of the Z7 right now because when I shot a Z7 a while ago I wasn't shooting far enough away from the target to hear the shot before the arrow smacking the target. I got that Viper Diamondback sight on it and I am very impressed with this sight, the pins are very bright even in low light I mean very bright in very low light, I didn't get to shoot it much because I was really tired because 1. I couldn't sleep the night before since they called and said the cam would be there the next day and 2. My arms and shoulder muscles were very tired from swimming for some time and doing a lot of work that week. But I am very happy with this bow and hope to have it for many years to come. The bow was $740 and the sight was $130 and since there's this thing called the "government" it ended up costing me in all $940!!!
But I am still very happy with it. I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures, glad it is a shooter for ya! And you will absolutely love the Wicked1 blend it is hands down the best material I have ever had a string made out of! I will be keeping that material as long as Joe makes it.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> This bow is The bow was $740 and the sight was $130 and since there's this thing called the "government" it ended up costing me in all $940!!!
> .


Just Be happy our hasnt turned out like Germany's


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

congrats on the bow i want a 2010 but i need to buy a truck so no new bow for me this year


----------



## codykk (May 31, 2010)

pretty cool can't wait to see the pics......


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah lets see some pictures


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah lets see some pictures


I WILL TRY MY HARDEST TO GET SOME PICS UP TODAY SINCE MY MOM AND SISTER WILL BE UP HERE AND MY SISTER HAS A CAMERA WITH HER ALL THE TIME SO I WILL USE HERS TO TAKE SOME PICS OF IT FOR YOU GUYS AND MANY OTHERS THAT I HAVE TOLD ONLINE! I have been shooting it as much as my shoulders can take but I just can't seem to shoot it more than a dozen times without getting too tired to shoot accurately with it. I guess the stiff draw on this bow is getting to me along with not shooting a bow with that much poundage for a while since coming up here to Georgia and waiting on the arrival of my Z7, and sometimes I couldn't even shoot a dozen arrows. I also have been doing a lot of fishing since I've been up here and riding atv's and all kinds of crazy strenuous activities. But I'm going to keep shooting it and when I can shoot enough one day when I am not too tired, I will hopefully get my 30 and 40 yard pins set, I shot at 30 one day with it when I wasn't so tired and it was pretty darn close and consistent, I have my first pin (20 yards) set perfect and have been slapping arrow after arrow in the perfect spot so hopefully I'll get my shoulder muscles built up stronger here soon. Also this weekend my dad and I are hopefully going to get to go up to our hunting camp and I will then try to get on some porkers and have a kill finally with my Z7. I would shoot some squirrels but I will not eat them so I am not allowed to shoot them, that's the rule that I am restricted to, only shoot what you'll eat so I've been hunting wabbits with it but haven't found any yet. Man am I impressed with this bow, I will sometimes just hold the bow and just look at it, so much obsession!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats on the bow Clint :thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

sweet man cant wait to see the pictures:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

All right here's some pics of this sweet shooting bow, I am going to get a green and black custom bowstring from Wicked 1 Strings to match the green dampers and will get a green string stop damper for it as well, the sight is a Viper Diamondback 5 pin .019 sight.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice bow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> nice bow


thanks, it shoots as good as it looks!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Z7*

Now just get that red part on your cam dipped in lime green like that then it would be really sweet!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

carbon_kid said:


> Now just get that red part on your cam dipped in lime green like that then it would be really sweet!


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a nice bow!!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

ya i am for sure jealous


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude, you have a weird house, it's sideways...






































Oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't ever get those pictures to be right side up, it just looks funny to see people with their heads turned in a funny way, I was thinking of getting the red on the cam and the red roller dipped in black or flo green but once I get a green and black string with green serving it should make up for the red in the bow.


----------



## luxy2012 (Feb 28, 2010)

NICE i just bought a new bowtech in 70#, that should turn out to be a nice bow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got it sighted in at 30 and 40 yards today, I actually shot beter at 30 and 40 yards than I did at 20 and I was starting to get tired after a while and I'll probably get the 50 and maybe 60 yard pin set after a while but most likely won't set the 60 yard pin yet until I get the bow to about 65# or so.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Now get some 3-d scores.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Now get some 3-d scores.


I'll probably go to some 3-d shoots here in town, every first and third saturday of the month the gun club holds a 3-d shoot, not many people show up but it is still fun to do.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I was shooting my Z7 yesterday with my Dad and for the heck of it we went to 50 yards, then 60, then 75, and then 90 yards and I only have my bow sighted in to 40 yards and will sight it in to 60, I was a little low at 90 yards and was hitting the block target instead of the deer target and at 75 yards I had one arrow in the lungs and liver and was heart shooting the deer at 50-55 yards although it is only sighted in to 40. This bow is really a shooter!


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats an awesome bow!! What do you think about the destroyer 340?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have yet to shoot one but I hear it is pretty smooth drawing and pretty dead in hand.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> If your draw is right on 25" you may have a little trouble with it backed out since it lengthens the draw...
> 
> Any how, post pics when you get it and i hope you like it


I dont know. as parallel as the limbs are on a Z7 it might not be as big of a problem.


----------

